# Circular kitchen sink cover



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

Where can i get a replacement sink cover. It is for a Burstner, but i assume other makes with circular sinks in the kitchen have a cover. Mine is missing, the van is 2 years old. I am assuming again that the cover would have matched the work top, i.e. laminated.

Any idea's


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sink cover*

Hi

Start with www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk

Russell


----------



## 103618 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Steery

Proberly of no use to you but, our last MH had a round sink with a chopping board set into it as a cover, We replaced ours with the exact same thing as the one we had was looking tatty with one from Ikea, cost £3 or £4

Regards
Graham


----------



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

*Tried*

I tried Oleary's yesterday, with no luck, i have also thought of a normal chopping board but wanted to try and find a origininal one first. I have even just joined the Burstner club to try for a answer.
Something will turn up.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Try www.marcleleisure.co.uk


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Previous post by 'Blisters' beat me to it ! . . . Ikea


----------

